# My Noods and Toods



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Noodles (hooded) - Toodles (berk?)


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww, I think they're adorable! Especially Toodles


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

a few more


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Awwww they are both soooo cute! I love the sleeping picture! 

Emy


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aawww *cuddles* they are so cute!! I love the hello pictures .*


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ha, i think it's funny when picasso sleeps on her head too. cute ratties.


----------

